# Have you hacked/edited your town, or would?



## GuerreraD (Sep 16, 2016)

A bit more than a year ago, I discovered people were hacking/editing their towns. I was so envious! Yes, I admit it shameless, because I wanted so desperately to move those damn rocks that were always in the worst spot possible! 

But it was no use, because I had a physic game and updated my 3DS and don't remember what more... so it was a very short-lived dream for me 

What about you, people? Have you hacked? How did you do it? WHY did you do it? And if not, would you have liked to?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

Nope I've never but I'd like to try sometime


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 16, 2016)

no and im not particularly interested in it. maybe play w it on someone elses town lol


----------



## Miii (Sep 16, 2016)

Nope and I don't plan to. I like the game as is, though being able to put clovers in the town square would be nice.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah. I put 1000+ hours into my first town and the save got deleted. I decided I wanted to start a new town, but didn't want to spend the same amount of time map resetting, plot resetting, etc. The fun of AC for me is the collection and landscaping part, and being able to freely edit my map and customize everything to a T has made the landscaping portion more enjoyable for me.

I still play as legitimately as possible, not because I'm scared of whether or not something will brick my 3ds (It's honestly not very dangerous if you back up your saves and read up on the cans/can'ts of garden editing), but because I still want to get as much time/genuine accomplishment out of the game as possible. Hacking has just helped free up loads of time from what I consider the more tedious portions of customization in AC:NL.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 16, 2016)

I've always wanted to hack this town ever since I've seen some of the hacks especially customizable villagers!! 
but I haven't found time to hack and I just updated my 2DS...


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 16, 2016)

Nope. And by the time I really started reading about it, I'd already updated my systems to the point of no return.

My husband's XL has never been updated, though, so I could always try it on his.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nah, but I have watched videos on how to do it and know the basics.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 16, 2016)

I've used powersaves to get items before and to back up my town, but nothing more than that.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nope not at all but I don't think i'd want to either


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 16, 2016)

No, I haven't. I'm pretty curious about it, but I'd rather keep my town hacked free.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 16, 2016)

No, I don't have any interest to hack tbh. I don't mind people who do but it's not for me. I'd just be panicking about losing my town if anything goes wrong. I also have 1 3DS so I'd rather not mess with it since I have other games on it and it being a limited edition 3DS. =v=


----------



## Squidward (Sep 16, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> No, I haven't. I'm pretty curious about it, but I'd rather keep my town hacked free.



Yeah, pretty much the same. I feel as if when I hacked the town I wouldn't like it as much even though it would be "better".


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 16, 2016)

I did want to, but I have the new 3ds XL which was never compatible. Mostly for petty things like being able to put PWP near the edges. But with the update that's coming up I'm glad I couldn't.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 16, 2016)

What update are you talking about?  What it does better relating to AC-NL?


----------



## LinDUNguin (Sep 16, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I did want to, but I have the new 3ds XL which was never compatible. Mostly for petty things like being able to put PWP near the edges. But with the update that's coming up I'm glad I couldn't.



Actually the new3ds has more working homebrew entrypoints than the old3ds lol


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 16, 2016)

i want to! :I and i cant


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm too scared to hack my game I don't want it to corrupt or something.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Sep 16, 2016)

No. It kind of appeals to me, but I would be scared to mess up my town! Plus its digital, so I couldnt anyway... but yeah it sounds kinda fun just from the landscaping aspect of it - thats all I would really want it for. Being able to control where villagers and shops are.


----------



## Amphibian (Sep 17, 2016)

I have and I do, although it's usually minor stuff such as moving rocks and villager houses around and spawning items. I also like the fact that you can quickly evict any villager(s) you want. 

Best thing about hacking so far was the ability to restore an old town of mine which I regretted deleting


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 17, 2016)

I have not hacked anything in my town. I literally spent months creating a perfect tow of my 10 villagers. If I could hack, I'd honestly only do 3 things. Move the damn rock that puts 3 spaces between my 9th and 10th villagers (all the rest have 2 spaces between them), move my coffe shop down just a tad to match up with my retail, and better center my campsite. Alas, I'd be super afraid to try a hack as much time as I e spent on my town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 17, 2016)

I haven't, but that's only because I'm not sure how to go about it and I'm just a bit worried about ruining my town in some way? Is that possible with hacking? I've heard of people having problems with powersaves before. Just makes me a bit wary
I might give it a go on my spare copy but I'll probably get somebody else to do it so I know it's done properly.
I've seen some really great looking hacked towns


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2016)

Whoa, that would have been useful if I was still in time, thanks! 

Sadly my 3DS practically updates on its own, forces me to do it, because everytime I tried to deny it said some functions won't be avalaible anymore until I update, like friend-list and internet surfing  So I had to do it...


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 17, 2016)

no, i think that hacked towns look really pretty but i wouldn't risk damaging my game/3DS


----------



## Pinkbell (Sep 17, 2016)

No I dont want to hurt my town or my ds :c


----------



## mintellect (Sep 17, 2016)

I've definetly considered it. I've even tried it once, but it didn't work out so well.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> I've definetly considered it. I've even tried it once, but it didn't work out so well.



How it didn't work?  What happened?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 17, 2016)

I would like to just to do something dumb like put a public works in the middle of the lake. lol I do glitch often in my town with the net. It does some weird stuff if you get behind the buildings on main street. I somehow got under my town once and while running around I saw random flower petals. When I got out of glitch land, I found I killed a few of my flowers in town. It was weird.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope but I may plan to in the future if I can get round the update problem


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

I've hacked in the past- but stopped because I updated lolol. Kind of glad I'm not able to anymore, as I'd probably accidentally mess up my game being the klutz I am. I went to town with the hacks, but if it were available to me again I'd try to use it for minor things only. Like moving all the rocks & such.


----------



## Mothership (Sep 17, 2016)

I haven't and never will. But, sometimes I wish I could "poof" certain rocks away.


----------



## Leen (Sep 17, 2016)

I hacked my town! 

Like some other user's have mentioned previously, one of the many things that I really enjoy about Animal Crossing is the customization aspect, such as landscaping, public works projects, decorating, and pretty much making up an entire town based on your imagination and personality.

After having played my town un-hacked for several years, I kept running into obstacles like many Animal Crossers face during landscaping, like that one annoying permanent rock that completely messes up your town/path layout, the fact that you can't put more than 13 shrubs in a connected line, or not being able to pick where your villagers plot their houses. 

After joining the Animal Crossing Tumblr community and seeing how hacking is much more popular and less judged there than it is here in Bell Tree, I read up on hacking my town and successfully was able to customize my town with NO obstacles. I know what the majority consensus is on hacking in this forum, and in all honesty, that is your own opinion. But my Animal Crossing game is my own, and if I want to hack my town without hurting anyone or tarnishing the name or sales of Animal Crossing, why not? 

Because I was able to freely express my creativity and imagination with my town, I love it so much more. It's a place where I can go talk to my dreamie villagers, do some chores, and make my mayor an extension of myself. I consider Jasoom a piece of me. And anyone that knows me and visits my town can truly say that my town is a reflection of me. 

Maybe the way I play my game is way deeper than most people playing Animal Crossing, but that's what a game is for isn't it? It's for you.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, you certainly won't hear any judge from me!  As I already admitted, if I could hack my town to move those rocks somewhere else where they don't mess up everything, I totally would!


----------



## N a t (Sep 17, 2016)

No and no...I have nothing against hacking, but I've never been interested in it lol


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 17, 2016)

The only part of hacking I am interested in is being able to put plants in the water. I think it looks sooo nice


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 17, 2016)

nope, and i never have hacked any of my towns.

tbh even though i've seen some really nice hacked towns, if i had the means to hack either of my towns i wouldn't do it anyway because i'd be afraid of messing something up and destroying all my hard work D: plus it'd take a lot of enjoyment out of the game because getting what i want would take a LOT less time and effort. and if i did make a town absolutely perfect through hacking... what would i do with it afterwards? there wouldn't really be much left for me to do then, aside from getting all the badges if i hadn't done so already. and even then, it's probably possible to get all the badges through hacking.


----------



## chapstick (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm very surprised this hasn't been closed yet! No, I have never edited or hacked my town, and I never plan to. I only have as much IGB as I do now because of the outrageous TBT:IGB trade.


----------



## Peridot666 (Sep 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 17, 2016)

I tried to, but every time I downloaded a software I had to download another one to get to it, then another one to get to that one, then yet another to get to THAT one, so it was no use. I spent literally my whole day like 3 weeks ago trying but I gave up after I realized you had to have an unupdated 3DS, which mine is updated so... Oh well. I was pretty excited and determined too, but then I realized the "you have to have a 3DS at version xx" part so I said screw it.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> I'm very surprised this hasn't been closed yet! No, I have never edited or hacked my town, and I never plan to. I only have as much IGB as I do now because of the outrageous TBT:IGB trade.



Excuse me? Why should this thread be closed?  I am not promoting anything illegal, I just want to know people opinions and/or experiences. Nobody is forcing another to hack.


----------



## BluebellLight (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't touch Bluebell with hacks, but I use them in Igmot and Oak Lake to get landscaping items like bush starts, saplings, etc early on so I can have a clear plan to landscape with


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 18, 2016)

i can't hack my game for the same reasons as you. if i could, i'd change just one thing: moving that one rock. i have one rock that's adjacent to my path and i can't adjust my path to make the bell rock accessible from there without ruining the path. if i could move that rock, things would be wonderful...


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 18, 2016)

If I knew how I would in my first town.  When i start my first town, I have never played AC before.  I would love to be able to move things around, some rocks, a few villagers homes.  I have gone back and forth as to whether to restart my town.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 18, 2016)

My town is hacked. I only hacked it to change my layout to something you couldn't obtain in the game (my house is on an island) and put some pwps on the beach. Nothing too crazy though.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2016)

Really? I'd like to see that!  What's your dream address?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Nope, not tech savvy enough and have no interest. TT'ing and cycling is enough for me.


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 18, 2016)

Never have, never will. I did think it was funny I got my main NA town accused of being a hacked town when I posted my dream address on Facebook's page, because they believed I couldn't have all that I did by putting in the time to do it. I only put in 3,000 hours over 3 1/2 years! LOL


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you really get it so perfect that seemed hacked? Now I am curious! I wouldn't think a town is hacked unless I see something really out of place, like a tree in the water or similar.


----------



## Invisible again (Sep 19, 2016)

I wouldn't edit my towns, 'cause that could be buggy. But once in awhile, I'll have my boyfriend help me hack some items that I really want/need for my house. Really saves me a lot time and money, and it helps me fill my catalog. lol


----------



## Corrie (Sep 19, 2016)

I never have! Never want to either. I have no desire to and I also don't wanna risk messing my town up.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 19, 2016)

Licorice said:


> My town is hacked. I only hacked it to change my layout to something you couldn't obtain in the game (my house is on an island) and put some pwps on the beach. Nothing too crazy though.



I've been wanting to do this for some time now, but right now I'm satisfied with my town. Maybe in the near future I will decide to do so. 

I own a hacked town too and I couldn't care less what others think. Although I don't hack to the extreme, I do like to edit areas of my town and customize to my own liking. It keeps me occupied and I get the joy of experimenting with different acres and designs.


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 19, 2016)

No. Simply because I wouldn't be able to figure out how to do that kinda stuff. I'll probably end up getting my 3DS bricked


----------



## moonphyx (Sep 19, 2016)

I am curious about it but I wouldn't want to because I find joy in working for all your stuff in the game. HOWEVER, if I could, I would move those pesky rocks that always get in my way D:


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would love to since my new town feels like it's taking foreeeeeevvveeeer to complete but I have the new 3ds xl and a digital copy so no hope for me:,(((


----------



## RibbonFinale (Sep 19, 2016)

Never have and probably never will. I like to play the game without using hacks or cheats. But I do Time Travel often..


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, but it's mostly for cosmetic purposes (straitening the river, removing rocks, unlimited landscaping, etc.) It makes me wish the entire game worked like this. There is just so much freedom and control to add my own personal touches to my town. That and I enjoy giving Isabelle the finger and placing my pwps wherever I want.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Sep 19, 2016)

What is this "hacking" you speak of? May I ask thou how such as task is carried out in said game?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> What is this "hacking" you speak of? May I ask thou how such as task is carried out in said game?



Hack is considered when you enter the inner programmation of a game to make whatever you please, I mean things you couldn't do in real play-through. Similar to action replay, if that rings a bell to you?  Of course, you can only make this through cheats and you have to be extremely careful, or you risk killing your game forever along with the system.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 19, 2016)

I haven't, I think it's interesting and can sometimes look really great and be helpful, but it's just not really something that i've personally wanted to do in my town.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

My 3DS is hacked. I did it last month, on my New 3DS, which has the latest software.

I used it for ACNL, but not to hack my town, only to create backup saves, because I'm REALLY scared of corruption, it happened to me once and I don't wish this to happen to anyone.

I've been really careful and everything worked fine so far, I didn't encounter any problem. I did look at what I could edit, but nothing seemed really interesting to me. I'll have a look at it later, but since I worked so hard on my town already without any hacking, I don't really want to "ruin" my efforts.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 19, 2016)

I hacked my town a while ago but then I got bored and I haven't played in a few months.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2016)

No, but it would sure come in handy when Isabelle won't let you place pwp's where you want. It would also be nice to get rid of the rocks, and place villager houses where you want. I also tire of trying to get pings for certain pwp's.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 19, 2016)

No, I'll never ever hack my town xD


----------



## chibibunnyx (Sep 19, 2016)

I would hack either of my towns, mainly to put more than the limited amount of pwps, put them anywhere I want, and place villager houses. Continuously seeing hacked towns makes me wish I would hack mine, but then again I am proud of my main town c:


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh yes, just the placing-villagers would make hack already worth of trying in my opinion!


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 20, 2016)

I did a few non major things before my ds got updated without my ok...nothing too bad just some bells and unlocking some pwps in one and the one time I used the move out trick to chose to get lolly in boxes on a no ping day..I am not endorsing this ever and it was long ago and now my second ds is updated so I can't anyway but I did and the reason really wasn't any of that but a boxed villager I did not want to lose and a stumble across a way to get her to be unboxed..again an original ds with no updates these things are no longer doable and I don't condone it just saying I did try it once after finding a page many years back. I don't recommend the risks.


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it's interesting what some people do with these capabilities, but I personally wouldn't do it. 

I did re-set for over 6 hours for a map to fall in love with, but I'm determined to make a town with only what the game allows.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had MY town hacked before, so I'm not too keen on doing anything like that if it corrupts my game by accident. I've also known people who do powersaves and "duping" but it's honestly ruining the fun imo


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 20, 2016)

... What "duping" means? I heard that word many times, but actually don't know what exactly is


----------



## frio hur (Sep 20, 2016)

duping - duplicating, basically cloning items.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh, that 
One of things I wouldn't be interested in doing if editing, since I've already catalogued everything and kept the regional exclusive DLCs. But even if not, there are always people in this forum buying and selling, so I don't consider it difficult enough to be worth of hacking.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 20, 2016)

I have some items in my town that were obtained via Powersave, but other than that, no, I don't hack my town at all. I've had some pretty bad experiences with other games glitching out on me, so whenever I see things that are obviously hacked, I get a little anxious. ^^;;; I kind of wish people didn't hack their towns, but I realize that some people enjoy it, and I can't stop people from having fun. But, you know.


----------



## cloverette (Sep 20, 2016)

i havent but if i did it would just be to put flowers and bushes and stuff in my rivers and generally just place things where they shouldn't be- otherwise i'd play the game as normal. i'd love to have a rafflesia in my town without letting it go to the gutter x_x


----------



## Whisper (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't hack my towns, and I'll never will. I find it more satisfying doing every thing in my town legitimately.


----------



## claracampanelli (Sep 20, 2016)

i have two towns, my main one, that i bought when the game was released and played for years, and a cycling one. i basically stopped playing on my main town because of my ****ty map with lots of rocks =/ if i knew how to hack i would definitely do it lol
the only "hacking" i have ever done was duping hybrids with my friends.


----------



## caliatom (Sep 21, 2016)

I have duped in the past, but I don't anymore. At least partially because the New 3DS isn't as capable of it as the older ones. I've been...intrigued by hacked dream towns, but I'd imagine it's really easy to screw it up.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 21, 2016)

claracampanelli said:


> i have two towns, my main one, that i bought when the game was released and played for years, and a cycling one. i basically stopped playing on my main town because of my ****ty map with lots of rocks =/ if i knew how to hack i would definitely do it lol
> the only "hacking" i have ever done was duping hybrids with my friends.



Yeah, those rocks are devastating, I tell you  I have SEVEN in my town, not counting the breakable 8th that pops up anywhere everyday. It's the only one not bothering me...


----------



## emolga (Sep 21, 2016)

I would actually like to, but I can't because my 3DS has been updated too much. My friend has, though, and she put pink carnations in the water and a bunch of cool things like that. It's pretty awesome, I can try to find her dream address if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Aerchan (Sep 22, 2016)

NEVER. When I was young (98?? 99??), I got a gameshark for my Pokemon Yellow JUST SO I COULD GET MEW. I was obsessed with the game, so attached to my pokemon and then the gameshark wiped my game clean. I cried FOREVER. 

long story short, I'd never hack a game again. EVER!!!!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 22, 2016)

I've done it or some particularly impossible landscaping (moving the town tree, exc.) but all the items in my main town were gotten either in-game or traded for, to maximize play-ability while having fun with the landscape in ways that are normally impossible. ^0^ as long as you do not impact negatively other people's experience, I say hack away!


----------



## katysu (Sep 22, 2016)

Two reasons I don't hack 
1. I would no doubt make a total hash of it and lose my towns, and I love my towns.
2. I did download a cheat - well over 10 years ago for a casual PC game I was playing - which gave me the equivalent of max bells - great for about 2 days and then it showed me how pointless the whole thing was. And I stopped playing the game & never went back.

I don't want to feel like that about animal crossing, I don't want to feel that I've wasted so many hours on this game. 
Its not been a waste as I have got a sense of slow achievement from playing, plus I've had a lot of fun. 
So for me, knowing how it was for me & the casual PC game, its better I don't hack.

There are things I like in hacking/editing - the ability to make a back up save of the game, its a worry that the game save could be corrupted.  I am careful when I save, and as yet not had data corrupted.
I liked the information on grass wear that was found out about accf from editing the game. 
The things I don't like as all players don't, hacking where it causes problems for another players game, thankfully not that many around for acnl.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 22, 2016)

I never hacked or cheated in any game. I did however, visit one of those hacked free item towns for a few Japan-only goodies.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 22, 2016)

katysu said:


> Two reasons I don't hack
> 1. I would no doubt make a total hash of it and lose my towns, and I love my towns.
> 2. I did download a cheat - well over 10 years ago for a casual PC game I was playing - which gave me the equivalent of max bells - great for about 2 days and then it showed me how pointless the whole thing was. And I stopped playing the game & never went back.
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same as me. I've been interested in how hacking works, and would probably consider it for my town just for the landscaping possibilities, if it wasn't for the fact I know I would most likely do something wrong and ruin my town altogether. And then there's the temptation of getting pretty much anything you could want. I would probably start off only wanting the hacks for landscaping, but I think with time I would use it to get items and villagers and then it would kind of make the game pointless for me, since something I love doing is collecting items. 

Powersaves I might consider, but I've also heard things about them before and again would worry about somehow damaging my game. I don't have any real life experience with these sorts of things. I love the idea of being able to back up my town though. I'm always worrying about it corrupting and losing everything


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, as far as I see it, there are two types of hacking:

1 - You only do minor things that could actually happen in the game but would need extremely luck, like placing a villager in the exact place you want him/her to be, or having your rocks in other spots as well.

2- You go overboard and completely trash the game, doing crazy things like placing PWP on the ocean or such.

Speaking for myself, I don't see anything bad in the first type and is the one I'd like to try someday. About the second... well, I won't judge anyone because is your town anyway, but I simply don't understand the sense in that.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 22, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope, and if I did it would be just to get rid of those annoying rocks.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 22, 2016)

You can't screw up your game with hacking unless you do something really dumb like placing Re-Tail in the ocean. It's hard to mess up your game as long as you use common sense.


----------



## ellsieotter (Sep 23, 2016)

naaahh


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 23, 2016)

Why not, ellsieotter? Any reason?


----------



## vel (Sep 23, 2016)

no, i don't. having bamboo in ponds does look cool though, i would if i could :/


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

Licorice said:


> You can't screw up your game with hacking unless you do something really dumb like placing Re-Tail in the ocean. It's hard to mess up your game as long as you use common sense.




Anything is possible with me  I wouldn't mind somebody else setting it all up for me and showing me what to do. But I don't think I'll ever do it myself. too paranoid about messing it up or doing it wrong


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure discussion about Hacking isn't allowed on this forum.


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

i used to be really jealous of people with hacked towns bc of all the cool stuff you can do

but now i am content with the way my town is without hacks

maybe someday i'll try it out but for now im happy

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm pretty sure discussion about Hacking isn't allowed on this forum.




right? this thread's been up for days tho, lol

where the mods at???????????


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 24, 2016)

Why wouldn't it be allowed?  Please tell me, because I don't want to do anything against rules.
But I am not encouraging it, not asking for it, no nothing. Simply want to know other people's opinions and experiences with editings. Is that really not allowed?


----------



## Leen (Sep 24, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Why wouldn't it be allowed?  Please tell me, because I don't want to do anything against rules.
> But I am not encouraging it, not asking for it, no nothing. Simply want to know other people's opinions and experiences with editings. Is that really not allowed?



I don't see why it would be against the rules to talk about unconventionally editing your town. It's not like your exploiting others on here. You're simply asking for people's opinions on what they do with their towns. Whoever thinks this thread should be banned is being nonsensical in my opinion. It's a thread post about Animal Crossing on an Animal Crossing thread....



> right? this thread's been up for days tho, lol
> 
> where the mods at???????????



Don't like hacking your towns? Ok great don't do it. Don't put down or judge those people that do hack their towns. Let people do what they want. How does that affect your game and how you play?? Growing tired of judgers.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 24, 2016)

This is just a reminder to everyone that while we don't have any issues with people discussing whether or not they hack or sharing their viewpoints on it, posting links to hacking programs and/or tutorials or sharing explicit advice on how to hack your town is *not* okay.  I've had to remove a few posts that violate our rules and guidelines regarding this, so please make sure any posts from this point on don't include links to hacking tutorials or programs.




			
				Rules and Guidelines - 1.d. Prohibited Content said:
			
		

> d. *Prohibited Content*
> Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:
> 
> Violence, racism, terrorism, or other obscene content
> ...


To reiterate, discussing whether or not you've hacked your town or stating your ethical standpoint on it is fine.  Posting links to hacking programs/guides or telling someone else *how* to hack their town is not.  This thread will be closed if we see any more link sharing or posts that very obviously go against the rules stated above.

Thanks!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 24, 2016)

I believed just stating an opinion couldn't be forbidden!  Thanks for clearing out this issue, though.

So you already know, people: share your feelings but don't provide any questionable info or link, please! We have private messaging for that.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd be happy to make some minor changes to my town via hacking but really can't be bothered.

I'm against hacking in Bells, obtainable items etc.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, I guess some people are just too lazy to work for their bells, ha ha ha!


----------



## calico103 (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't have anything against people who do it, but I personally feel that hacking/cheating kinda detracts from the authenticity of the game for me, so I don't really engage in it myself (besides, even if I wanted to I don't have the tools for it)


----------



## randoM024 (Oct 7, 2016)

Normally I am completely against hacking my games (I have nothing against other people who do it to theirs) but I'll admit that if I happened to have the tools available to me at the moment I would be very tempted to just move two slightly inconvenient houses one block.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 7, 2016)

A friend of mine did, but I'm not into it. I like exploiting the game mechanics like time traveling, but hacking is too much. It wouldn't feel like playing to me anymore.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't care about if people hack or not! It's your game, you play it the way you want to play it! I've visited a lot of tumblr dream towns and a lot of them are hacked! They all looked great! Bamboo in rivers, trees closer together, perfect house placements, etc... But while they were all gorgeous, I didn't like them too much. The only reason I didn't like them was the fact that I know that my town will never be like that. I can't put trees on the beach, I can't plant trees next to each other, I can't do any of the things mentioned above. I have to learn to build around things even if it looks awkward afterwards. To sum it up, they're cool, but unless you know how to hack, you will never achieve a town like that.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 7, 2016)

I never hacked/edited a town or a game in general and I guess I will never try it. I just have too many 
worries that I do something wrong and ruin anything. :/ But I don't have problems with hacked towns/
games. I mean it's the person's decision, what he/she doing with his/her game so yeah. Also I have to 
admit that there are many hacked/edited towns which are really pretty...


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 7, 2016)

I would hack my town and have tried to hack my town, but instead of buying the physical copy of oot3ds I bought the digital one. 
.____.
ever since then I have given up trying to hack it. I think I may try again though.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 7, 2016)

I mean, it's nice and all, don't get me wrong. I've got some poorly placed rocks I wish I could move. But it feels like now when people see that the rocks interfere with my paths, they suggest I hack and move the rocks instead of modify my paths, which can be frustrating because hacking isn't something I am able to/want to do. 

I've seen some pretty cool aesthetic hacking (cedars in lower half of town, trees closeby, organized rocks, close PWPs and bridges, underwater plants). It often brings a nice charm to dream towns and screenshots. The flipside of the coin is funny too -- "corruption" dream towns where there's flower clocks on the train tracks (even the ability to walk on the train tracks), and PWPs in the water are really funny to me! 

I definitely think hacking is useful, especially on parts of the game that can be persnickety (bridge/PWP placement, technicalities with plants, house placement, etc.). I just don't see myself using it personally.

It's also interesting to note how hacking has sort of changed the game in terms of dream towns and raised the bar a bit. Which can be great for creativity, but can make a stunning dream town tough to achieve for those who can't hack villager houses into a singlefile line (and to those who take the time to plot-reset those, wow, you have my full respect. I just hope for the best).


----------



## ashlif (Oct 7, 2016)

I have never hacked my town before. But if I hacked my town, I would love to move/take out the rocks in my town because I don't like where the rocks are in my town.


----------



## Luerna (Oct 7, 2016)

I wish I could hack, as then I'd be able to move things. I wouldn't do too much, like placing items where they normally can't go or anything like that. But I spend DAYS sometimes resetting for a good layout just to usually be pleased but not overly happy. It'd be amazing if I could just make a perfect layout. (I also have OCD, and some things just really get to me, so it's not so much as I'm annoyed as I will reset the whole town if I find something doesn't work.)


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 7, 2016)

i'd totally be interested in hacking my town! i'd love to see what i could do with it.. given i wouldn't corrupt my save..


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm a frequent hacker but I only do landscaping stuff and to see how the actual code works. I'm an art major but I really have an interest in game coding so...most of my hacking is "let's see if the game coding will allow this"


----------



## Layola.acnl (Oct 8, 2016)

I havent read the complete post about this, so sorry if someones already said something similar. Hacking is good, I mostly did all my hacking to give to others that weren't hacked. But i think it took all the fun out of the game. Planning on buying another copy that will be completely unhacked when the update comes out.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 8, 2016)

I haven't.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 8, 2016)

I haven't but I've thought about it. The only thing I've thought about doing was putting bushes in areas where it wasn't possible (same with trees), Moving/getting rid of rocks, controlling villager's houses, etc.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, that's already quite a few ideas for hacking!  I didn't even know you also can hack villagers homes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

No, I haven't tried it. But I could probably do it for the sake of eg. paying off house loans and stuff if it's possible to get money easier. That part is a bit too tedious at some points :T


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 9, 2016)

I wouldn't do it just to pay off mortgages... but to each their own


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 9, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd be interested in trying it out in my cycle town after I'm done with it. I'm not opposed to it nor do I think less of people who hack their towns as theyre usually beautiful! It would definitely be an interesting experience


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd love to put trees in areas you otherwise couldn't, but in the end I enjoy the game in its pure form (with a little bit of time travelling )


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 9, 2016)

I've seem people put trees everywhere, even under water... and don't really like it


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 9, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> I've seem people put trees everywhere, even under water... and don't really like it


You mean those forest towns, right?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Oct 9, 2016)

There's some interesting things you can do with save editing and RAM dumps. I'm not going to link HOW to do this **** as google is a thing and some of these exploits in the wrong hands would be catastrophic (Namely Dream Town RAM dumping), but I've found that doing this crazy stuff actually made me play MORE, not less. Vinetown's a good example of some of the crazy things you can do with your town, funnily enough, as it's an exact copy, map-wise, of Vinny from Vinesauce's dream town. 

Did you know that when you upload your dream town, you are just giving Nintendo your whole save, including designs, what you have in your main street, what you and any player characters have in thier pockets, EVERYTHING? Did you know that the Train Station lockers are actually an item that you can put in your house, and it works just like the real ones, even if you aren't the person who owns the house it's in? Di you know that if you place a tree stump right next to the river, you can use it to drop into the river for easy fishing? Did you know that having more than three bridges causes either the game to crash or causes a "ghost bridge"? Or that if you place a villager house either on the edge of a cliff or just slightly on a railroad track it makes it's own walkway, allowing you to float over the cliff or easily get out of bounds? or that special events like the Thanksgiving table, Redd's tent, Redd's stand, and the holiday cutouts are listed in code as hidden works projects, allowing you through hacking to place them wherever you want as public works projects?

I didn't know any of this stuff before hacking, and it was interesting to experiment with it (and I'm still experimenting!). Maybe that's just me though, I love how seeing how a game works.


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 9, 2016)

I really want to try,  my townhall is in a completely irrelevant place where like honestly I don't know why i chose this town map


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 9, 2016)

Ugh, I just saw videos of people with hacked towns and I want to so bad! But I really don't wanna mess up my 3DS or my save file if something goes wrong


----------



## Cheybunny (Oct 9, 2016)

I love how some hacked towns look, but I'd never try it out. I'd be too anxious about it, and that defeats the purpose of playing for me.


----------



## brutongaster (Oct 9, 2016)

i'd only hack so i could change my mayor's name (if that's even possible) since i was an idiot and gave her my real name. other than that tho, i'm good


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 10, 2016)

What does it care the name?  Nobody will know it's the real yours unless you tell them...


----------



## brutongaster (Oct 10, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> What does it care the name?  Nobody will know it's the real yours unless you tell them...



well my name is very uncommon lol if it weren't i'd be less concerned


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh, I get it... Then yes, that could be a bit worry stuff


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 12, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 13, 2016)

pigglewiggle said:


> I really want to try,  my townhall is in a completely irrelevant place where like honestly I don't know why i chose this town map



I don't think the map layout really matters, it's what you come up with


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 13, 2016)

I used Homebrew and svdt to dump my ACNL saves from the card to SD card. I only used the RAM Editor like a few times


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh! And what did you dou in your town? Did it work properly?


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Oct 15, 2016)

Is hacking allowed to be mentioned now?

I hacked my game as I had an old DS that wasn't updated yet, and it's really cool some of the things you can, though I found having so much control over the save took even longer to set up my town since I had way more options. Hacking was extremely useful when I wanted to replace a bridge with another type, I could just change the ID for it rather than have to delete it, an than Isabelle tell me I couldn't rebuild it due to a house being to close.

Part of the reason why I stopped posting on this forum/using it was because the admins wouldn't allow any talk of hacking what so ever, and most people were pretty rude about it. But I'm glad to see that seems to be changing now, as I know a lot of people wouldn't hack their games but still just wanted to be able to ask questions


----------



## Amherst (Oct 15, 2016)

I feel like the more control and the more choice I'm given in the game, the more overwhelmed I get and the more likely it'll that I just give up and stop playing. So I probably won't/wouldn't do it? Even though I LOVE the look of hacked towns, and love what you can do with them, like putting weeds and clovers in ponds.  ☘ 

But it's okay, the more ambitious I get, the less I play. So I'm happy in my little confinement.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 17, 2016)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> Is hacking allowed to be mentioned now?



I don't know if only now or it was always, but yes it is  Read post #98 from an admin, she explained the terms.


----------



## buzzing (Oct 17, 2016)

i would, only for the sake of moving my animal houses into a straight line lol
currently they are almost a straight line... _almost_ -_-;


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 17, 2016)

I did once, but it killed the fun. No matter how little I changed I couldn't help but think I cheated. So, I reset my town and decided to not hack again, even though I still have access to hbl. I'm currently only using it to keep backups.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 17, 2016)

No and I wouldn't want to.

I've heard many people left their towns alone completely after hacking it. I mean I guess so if you get max bells, all the items you wanted, landscaped, along with the villagers, then you would be. 
Like what else do you have to do? Idk. It just wouldn't be for me. I'd love to put cedars in the south of my town but wouldn't put them in the water and such.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 18, 2016)

I like my town like it is, but I'd want to hack just to correct those small few things that make me frown. I assure you, if I could do that I would love my town even more and continue playing to enjoy it, quite the opposite of abandoning  But that's me, maybe other people would actually leave it to die...


----------



## budewarmin (Oct 18, 2016)

When I first saw that is was a possibility it was already too late in my case as I had already updated my 2ds. I was kinda upset over it for a while since people were capable editing their town a whole lot. 
I'm not upset about it anymore though, I made my town just how I wanted it to be without the cheats. It might have taken longer but in the end being able to archive what you want without the hack feels good.


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

I want to but I'm too scared of messing up my town :/ It looks fun. And, GuerreraD, congrats on getting Kidd


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Oct 18, 2016)

My wild world town is hacked so I like to keep my nl town as it is.


----------



## jcnorn (Oct 18, 2016)

I haven't and I probably will never. Even if I get a 3ds that hasn't been updated. Some of the limitations of the game are frustrating, but I also enjoy the challenge of them to some degree. And I know that if I get everything right away, then I have nothing to work toward and the game gets a little dull for me. So I enjoy the road to getting there more than actually arriving


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 19, 2016)

> And, GuerreraD, congrats on getting Kidd



Thank you!  I'm really happy I got him, and all the others too in my village!


----------



## lolita.x (Oct 19, 2016)

i tried to hack my town but 1) i am a ***** and i was terrified while doing it nd 2) i ****ed up the instrcutions nd couldnt understand how to do it so i just gave up lol


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 19, 2016)

I believe that happens to everyone at first!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 20, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 20, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 20, 2016)

I never have done ram editing though if I were not so nervous about screwing things up I probably would do for purely landscaping. The ideas are limitless.
I have done cloning/duping when I got my first cartridge but then my internet speed changed screwing up the whole timing and I could never get it right again. This is 2 years ago. I then got a power save just for saving a backup. But then the chord got shorted out as many do so I just left it at that. None of my items I have now have never been power saved or hacked. I was never one to go about it that way though I was given some at one point but again all this was 2 years ago. I personally don't have an issue with any of it I can see why some are against. Mostly its usually due to the purest mindset of wanting to achieve and get everything legitimately. I feel though that hacking can be looked at in a purely scientific way and not a way of cheating. It all depends on the application of it.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for your opinion too, Capri!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 21, 2016)

Honestly I probably would if I knew how. I wouldn't do too much though, I'd only edit my layout.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope, as much as I'd like to move a few things! And I won't ever even if I had the chance to lol


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 21, 2016)

But any reason why or why not?


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 22, 2016)

I never have, and I never would on my main town, but I'd love to play around with the hacking software on another town.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 22, 2016)

I guess that's one of the reasons people have more than one game, then


----------



## Sir. Beethoven (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope, plus - it ruins the game.... but I've done something similar


----------



## creamyy (Oct 22, 2016)

the dream always comes back and there's always new ways to hack AFTER i've updated my ds.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, I know that pain SO very well...  It happened to me countless times!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 24, 2016)

I had a read up about the powersaves devices the other week, have seen a lot about them but never understood what they do. I think for me they would be quite pointless, other than for perhaps making a back up save which it seems to be quite good for.
The only thing that really interests me is hacking. Just because of the landscaping options, I visited a town the other day which was hacked with pwps by the station. I think I would just enjoy messing around on it. If I ever decide to try it, it would be on my second cartridge as I'm too scared of breaking my main one. And I'd have to get somebody else to do it as I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 24, 2016)

I wonder how many people bought a second copy of the game just to try the hacking safely, ha ha ha!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Parafin (Oct 25, 2016)

I honestly would but I don't know how to do it


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 25, 2016)

I heard Nintendo patched hacking, but when new ways to hack come out, I would hack.


----------



## furbyq (Oct 25, 2016)

I would love to learn how to hack but like others have said, I'm also sort of terrified of it. I do think I have a non-updated 2ds I could use but I'm too scared to try. @_@


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I heard Nintendo patched hacking, but when new ways to hack come out, I would hack.



What frustrated me the most were the system updates. We're expected to update to the latest firmware in order to use the internet/browser, that's where Nintendo have got you.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 26, 2016)

YES, that's exactly what happened to me so many times!  The system just _forces _you to do it!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm a hacker, yes. There are a lot of great things a hacked 3DS can do, so hacking _Animal Crossing_ wasn't exactly a primary concern, though I will admit it's the reason I first got into it. I have a lot of custom themes (currently got a one of Bayonetta set), save editors, emulators, and even a 3D model viewer! It's lots of fun.

I haven't actually been able to hack for a while now, though. I'm required to update my system before I can do anything online, and obviously updating will result in everything messing up. I didn't know this at the time, but my method of hacking (which I don't think I'm allowed to talk in much detail about here) does not allow me to use the required tool to bypass the firmware checks and play online on lower versions, but I _could_ continue if I purchase a whole new game to get an alternative exploit running.

Unfortunately, if I do that, I will just be bypassing updates forever, which isn't a very realistic solution, so I intend to get custom firmware (CFW) running in the near future. This basically gives you full control over the whole console, and it can't be patched. So, I'm planning to do that soon, but it's a pretty long and complicated process, so I'm gonna wait a few months for some more information and possibly some easier methods before I rush into it, but that's the ideal solution.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 26, 2016)

I just hope the updates in hacking ways keep coming, and that New3DS hasn't destroyed the few chances I could have got


----------



## tiz (Oct 26, 2016)

i remember when i was 12 years old and i used a gameshark for wild world- just to turn all of the weeds and raffelesias into 99k bell bags and buy those expensive crowns.

i wont hack into my game since that would take away all of the fun putting effort and hard work into building my town. the only time id hack is to get the dlc items that were released 3 years ago since theres no other way to get them besides chopping off an arm and a limb for a genuine set


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, I think is good to have to have of hacking even just as an extreme measure!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 27, 2016)

So I decided to have a read about how to hack a town last night, it looks rather complex? And I think it would be a hassle for me on this new DS as the sd card isn't just easy to pop out like on the old one, I've had a look and think I would need to unscrew the back by the looks of it. So I don't think I'll ever get around to hacking a town...not unless I find out my old DS and try to get it working. I'm impressed by everything you can do though, was watching a video and people were able to change their tsk levels and everything. Placing objects on the map looks a little tricky though


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, that's why everyone always advice you to be extra-careful!


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Drew1234 (Nov 2, 2016)

And the new update has prevented this.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 3, 2016)

I very much guessed so... that's why I'm NOT updating! 
This time I'll wait faithfully until the day I can try my desperately desired hack!


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 4, 2016)

USA version of the NTR plugin has been updated and some of the new furniture items can be spawned


----------



## Foreversacredx (Nov 4, 2016)

The only town I hacked was my city folk one. I restarted it because it sucks the fun out of everything and because I wanted to play the game right and I haven't hacked since & I never will


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Nov 4, 2016)

I havent but id like too. Theres this one rock that messes up a huge amount of my landscaping. If only I could move it back by one space


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2016)

To anyone that may come to read or comment this thread... *DOES ANYONE SPEAK FRENCH*?!

This is *NOT *a joke question, I have my very important reasons. Please, message me if the answer is yes!


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 6, 2016)

If the French question has to do with ?toile, her furniture is called the Kiki and Lala set and is nothing French


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 6, 2016)

_Nope and I don't ever plan to! Hacking is honestly really stupid! Like it just takes the fun out of the game. I get backing up your save files and maybe saving villagers but it just seems pointless and just seems to ruin the game._


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 6, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 6, 2016)

I can speak some French, yeah. It depends what though.


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm learning French, but it's not very good


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 6, 2016)

The editor has been updated, seems like there's now a full support for the new villagers


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 6, 2016)

I speak French fluently, I also VMd you  Not sure what you want though.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 6, 2016)

I can speak French. Cx


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 7, 2016)

With this huge update already here, I'm crossing fingers the hacks will get updated too before I lose access to internet again... sigh.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

In New Leaf, no, and I don't think I ever would.

I used to go crazy in Wild World with my Action Replay, though. It ruined my game. :c


----------



## seouless (Nov 14, 2016)

i've never hacked my game but i did some research today and apparently there isn't a new hack out there for the 11.2 software version yet? or if there is can anyone link me because i can't find it!


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't think I'd ever hack - it's not worth risking the number of hours I've placed into the game. ): It would probably take the fun out of it, too.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 14, 2016)

I hacked to get rid of rocks I didn't like after I did that I stopped hacking; I never did anything that made the town look "unnatural" like cedars in the south and palm trees not on beaches even though it does look really cool.


----------



## kingblook (Nov 14, 2016)

tbh it kinda bothers me when people hack... I don't know why. I guess it's because I've spent a long time on my town, trying to get it the way I want, and I'm STILL working on it. some people can get pretty towns so easily by hacking and it kinda ruins it for me. like when I see rivers filled with trees and bushes it looks really pretty but I know it was put there by hacking.


----------



## realfolkblues (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd like to once they update it. Nothing major as i still want to play the game as it was intended but i would like to move some rocks, change my town's fruit, change the beach slightly, move town hall and maybe move villager houses if i forget to plot reset or if they put their house in a terrible spot (in front of town hall, re-tail, or my house).


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 27, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

i haven't hacked, and while it might benefit me in some way, i don't think i really want to tbh


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 27, 2016)

I never hack my game. ^^


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 27, 2016)

I would have liked to but its impossible for me to


----------



## Scully (Dec 27, 2016)

i hacked my game earlier this year to get flowers on the cobblestone and more cedar trees without it being tedious, lol, but that's all i did and since then i've deleted the save file and can't hack anymore. not a big deal. it'd be convenient to do it again but eh.


----------



## zestylemons (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd love to learn how to hack my town, but my console is version 11.2 and homebrew doesn't work right now because of the update, so yeah... Maybe in the future.

I wouldn't want to hack my town too much though, just to move some things around slightly. lol


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 27, 2016)

I sure do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zestylemons said:


> I'd love to learn how to hack my town, but my console is version 11.2 and homebrew doesn't work right now because of the update, so yeah... Maybe in the future.
> 
> I wouldn't want to hack my town too much though, just to move some things around slightly. lol



Homebrew works for me, do you have Ninjhax?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

I havent.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't but i'd like to, maybe just get some bush starts and DELETE THOSE ANNOYING ROCKS IN THE WORST PLACES, but i'm not the smartest at those things, and i don't want to mess up my town since i have half of my dreamies ;v;


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

I've seen some really cool hacked towns on tumblr, but it's not anything I'd ever want to do personally.


----------



## angcrossing (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't hacked, and really don't want to.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't hacked
but I would like to just for placing pwp where I want ^^


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 27, 2016)

I've never done that before. I'd like to try one day.


----------



## Twisk (Dec 28, 2016)

I haven't ever hacked before... but it did cross my mind as a possibility at certain points, I just never got around to learning how. I even kept one of my old 3DSes that I didn't use much in an un-updated state for a long time, because at first, that was required in order to hack. But then as time went on, I think having an old version stopped being a requirement?? And then the amiibo-update dropped, and there was a lot of confusion and worry with how it affected hacked towns, so I was kinda glad I didn't. But then the hacking community appears to have very much figured things out since then, about how to continue to hack and maintain their towns. I don't know, it's probably just too confusing for me!

If I did hack, I like to think that I mostly would have just used it to:
- do minor tweaks to my main town, like remove 2 rocks and patch up some grasswear. I'd leave everything else about my main town intact
- use hacking to create perfect map layouts, which are so hard and time-consuming to achieve through resetting, and so often end up settling for something less-than-perfect. I don't think I would have used hacking to go too crazy with putting forests and public works in the rivers and whatnot, I'm not a big fan of that look.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Dec 28, 2016)

I've saw hacked towns and they looked horrible and glitchy.
It was a bad experience visiting a hacked town which hopefully don't froze my game.


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 28, 2016)

I would to save me the hell of the resetti center acting like a rock between my flowers and bushes. And the hell of resetting so many times. I go VERY lucky with cherry's house it was a very hard spot to move in. I forgot I had my Callie tights and wig there but so worth it to get her to move in a good spot


----------



## Zireael (Dec 28, 2016)

I've never hacked my town so I'm not entirely sure what's possible and what's not, but I'd assume that pretty much anything can be modified in some way. In which case, I'd probably redo my PwPs, and unlock the ones I've been trying to get for months now. I'd move some of my rocks too, not get rid of them entirely, just move them to more favourable locations.

Tbh I think hacking is something I'd enjoy playing around with on a separate cartridge from my main one. I think it might be more of a useful tool to map out and test ideas I had in mind for my main town, just without the inconvenience of waiting and potentially wasting bells.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Dec 28, 2016)

I hacked my town on city folk, it was good fun at the time, but I want to play legitimate now on New Leaf, plus I really like my town layout without changing it artificially anyway.


----------



## Perri (Dec 31, 2016)

I can hack if I want to, but I don't, because even the most minuscule changes ruin the game for me. I started my town with a certain nuzlocke challenge in mind, but didn't end up liking it cause progress was way too slow. Abnormally slow, I mean, not even relaxing. If I want to get items or villagers I usually wouldn't be able to, I'd much rather do it on the Bell Tree Forums, where I know I'm having great interactions fellow fans. I didn't earn those said items or goods, but I still would be happy knowing that someone else put their dedication into it.

As for town layouts, I much prefer just working with what I got, even if it's not great. I tried editing my acres once and I couldn't stand it. I prefer chaos to perfection, I suppose. My town name is misleading, but I'm so used to it that I don't want to change it!


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

yea i love it


----------



## Loriii (Dec 31, 2016)

Nope. Hacked towns does not interest me.


----------



## Malaxy (Dec 31, 2016)

I recently started hacking my town and I love it! I don't cheat items in but I do use landscaping items (bushes, trees, bamboo, etc) and I move stuff around. If anyone was interested, this is the guide I used to do it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes i have hacked my ACNL game just as almost every game i have got in life :'D
I even lost my town due to that , mostly because the editor was on a alpha version

(and if you think hacked towns don't have effort , mine took about 9 months to be perfect)


----------



## Soupery (Dec 31, 2016)

Nah too lazy


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 31, 2016)

No. My 3DS has the latest firmware and my game has the latest update so it's impossible. Besides, I restarted my New Leaf town on the 21st of September 2016 and I still think it's a bit too early to hack it. As for my second GameCube town, that is hacked as I used to have a lot of fences around the place and it has a Nook's Cranny next to the sea along with a bridge that you can walk on and fall off into the ocean to get to the island without a GBA. I also hacked my villagers but I accidentally put more than 2 normal villagers.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 31, 2016)

Nope. Didn't know that was possible in new leaf. Heard it could be done in let's go to the city though.


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

I used homebrew to hack a lot when I played City Folk and while it was fun at first, it sort of ruined the game because I could get anything and any villagers. After messing around with a few different towns I sort of just lost interest in the game because I had done everything you could with it.

I would be tempted to do so with New Leaf but I would probably forego, just based on my experience with City Folk. However, I do think people have the right to hack their towns if they so choose, they are quite fun to look at too~


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 31, 2016)

PSA: if you actually want to hack look up soundhax (the new one not the 2012 one) snd use that asap bc it might be getting patched soon also http://smealum.github.io/3ds/

but there was this time when i got a new 3ds ( not a NEW 3ds like a new old 3ds xl if you get me) and i found out i could hack and i just went crazy with it like i completely bent it over and ****ed it like yall. i changed all the acres and i legit put cliff acres in the middle of the town and it was a complete mess. also if you look at my old threads i made a maze town out of trees and all the acres were flat so like if you went to the edge of the town, there was no cliff it was legit like grass, and it just straight dropped down into water. if you look at this video this is basically what i did except it was completely flat so https://youtu.be/bmCiATF5iCo?t=471


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)

tried it, didn't work for me. i must have done it wrong but nothing bad occurred. nothing happened
i might try again soon when i'm bothered to. i recently got a new copy & i want to hack just for design & landscaping. it's a lot of work


----------



## Seashell (Dec 31, 2016)

Not... in particular.
I don't think I'd really want to. It's crossed my mind a few times when I would play when I was younger, but the idea of corrupting my town kept me from doing it.

EDIT: I take it back. I have recently hacked my town, and I was surprised with how much fun it is to poke around with things!


----------



## unravel (Jan 1, 2017)

Some people are against hacking tho


----------



## Lyraa (Jan 1, 2017)

I used to hack when hacks first came out and I was just messing around and seeing what I could do with it. However Nintendo patched it and I was no longer able to hack. Now that soundhax has been released I have been hacking with my recent town, I've mainly been landscaping since I've completed everything else legitimately so it's just a matter of getting trees and bushes somewhere where they don't usually grow. :3


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 1, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> No. My 3DS has the latest firmware and my game has the latest update so it's impossible. Besides, I restarted my New Leaf town on the 21st of September 2016 and I still think it's a bit too early to hack it. As for my second GameCube town, that is hacked as I used to have a lot of fences around the place and it has a Nook's Cranny next to the sea along with a bridge that you can walk on and fall off into the ocean to get to the island without a GBA. I also hacked my villagers but I accidentally put more than 2 normal villagers.



Ignore what I said earlier; I just recently hacked my town. Turns out I can use soundhax, save data manager and save data editor with the firmware I currently have. I know it will get patched soon which is why I'm doing this right now. What I did was hack in Bob, Alfonso, Mitzi, Rosie, Olivia and Cherry (replacing Jeremiah, Mott, Vesta, Beardo, Pecan and Paula in that order). I also healed all of the grass in my town so that there's no dirt. As soon as I started my game, I noticed that it was Bob's birthday and he was partying with Cherry. I gave Bob a kiddie tee and he wondered how did I knew what he would want. If there's one thing I like about the editor is that it changes the villager ENTIRELY (changes their personality, catchphrase, name, clothes and house) unlike editors for previous games which only changed their appearance so you had to do the rest manually.


----------



## zestylemons (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, I've just learned how to use Soundhax and I absolutely love it! I'm currently landscaping my town.


----------



## Feunard (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't like hacking, I think I wouldn't still be playing in my town, because I would build it very fast, without any efforts! So, I would't like my town at all, I would restart a new town, throwing away all my work. I don't want this to happen, so I will never hack.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2017)

I sure did. And i'm thinking of doing it again. Even though, I merely did almost everything in my main town. I would, however max out my mules in Leafton with Bells so they will no longer be mules and become regular residents. (I plan to make my 2nd mule's house a fancy restaurant, and my 3rd mule a nature house.

My 3rd town has all the dreamies I need, so now I need to get all PWPs and max out my bells. And of course, landscape it. I may only use hybrids, though. As they are hard to get. Well some.

For other games, I may just change the music. Is it possible to change the hourly music in this game too? Thinking of changing 9pm to  Bridge on the River Ty. I might change the villager's skin to make them custom villagers. (If I want a Tree Deer, a Pinata Horse, or any old villagers I want back. I can do that.)


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Yup. I only use the hack for landscaping. I just want my town to look pretty and unique!
Using the hack for certain spots I couldn't plant because it keeps dying within the area. )<


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 7, 2017)

My main issue with landscape hacking is changing the acres. You HAVE to have at least one pond, two waterfalls, a town hall acre, a train station acre, a Re-Tail acre, a plaza acre and two ramps leading to a beach otherwise the game will crash upon the title screen (thankfully I managed to change some of my acres without the game crashing so now I have a ramp leading down to what was once an inaccessible beach).


----------



## Mutti (Jan 7, 2017)

No have never done it, wouldn't want to. Would not want to even slightly possible edit the the town and my file be corrupt and delete my 1000+ Hours of my town i love <3


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2017)

I never have and I don't think I ever will, especially not in my current town because I've no obnoxious rocks or anything. 

Like you though I was disheartened by hacked towns, even if I managed to complete a town how could it ever compare? But someone here on forums told me that hard work and making those little imperfections work is just as if not more beautiful than a hacked town. The way I see it hacked towns are like photoshop touch ups. They're beautiful but they're also fake. That said I'm not opposed to them, I think it's cool to expand the possibilities of what you can do but there's something really special about a genuine town.


----------



## Durk (Jan 7, 2017)

I used to hack back in 2015, but I stopped playing for a few months and when I came back there were different ways to hack and I didn't really want to get into it again, so I started a new town. Then stopped playing and restarted my town. Again. Now I've been playing in that town since september and I really love the plans I have for it. But I did start hacking again. And I sure do not regret it. Ever since soundhax got released I decided to just wing it. I don't use hacking for getting bells or rare items, but I do use it for landscaping. I don't create a ''perfect'' map like some people do, but I have changed one plain acre, so I could have the stone pavement in front of my cafe. Besides that, I love my map the way it is. Except for those annoying rocks. I had like 9 of them and just had to remove a few to create the areas I wanted.

Basically, I just want to play the game as it was intended to, but in a more free way that could only be achieved with hacking. If that makes sense.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2017)

if you could move rocks definitely
if it unlocks public works projects definitely
never used hacks, never will. in some ways it takes the actual game away


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 7, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> if you could move rocks definitely
> if it unlocks public works projects definitely
> never used hacks, never will. in some ways it takes the actual game away



You can move rocks and there's an option to unlock all the public works projects.
______________________

(following is unrelated to the above reply)

I just really hate it when people bully another person just because they hacked. Each person has their own way of playing, you know?


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 7, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> if you could move rocks definitely
> if it unlocks public works projects definitely
> never used hacks, never will. in some ways it takes the actual game away



Actually, not as much as you would expect! A lot of my towns were made with the express idea that they would be Hacked towns, and I still spend months and months working on them. I haven't found myself loosing any of the excitement and fun; in fact, it opens up new possibilities for my towns and allows for more creativity for me.


----------



## Leen (Jan 7, 2017)

Yup! I hacked my town after traditionally playing it for 3 years. I wanted to hack it so that I could express my creativity freely. It felt so great to be able to put PWPs wherever I wanted without having the hassle of fumbling with Isabelle, arranging more than 13 bushes /trees in a row, and re-locating those pesky rocks so that it didn't mess with my paths. 

After having landscaped my town to my taste without any limitations, I've grown even more in love with my town than before. It's become an extension of myself and reflects my personality and creativity. I definitely would recommend it to anyone that feels like they have grown bored/tired with their towns. You could literally try anything with your town and landscaping/decorating is effortless! 

I know a lot of players are against hacking for their own reasons, but in all honesty, if I bought the game myself and didn't take anything away from the Animal Crossing franchise, what's the harm? I think downloading/torrenting games is worse than hacking your town because you're actually taking money away from the business.


----------



## grakke (Jan 7, 2017)

i hack my game. the most ive really done is move around buildings and rocks and change the landscaping so things are nicer and more accessible. once i get my town going a little bit more i'll use it to place my paths and move my trees and rocks (again..lol.)


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 8, 2017)

No probably not. I admire what people do with it. Before I knew it was a thing it gave me kind of unrealistic ideas of things I could do with my town. I can now tell even if it isn't obvious if a town is probably hacked or not. Basically no, I wouldn't because it kind of takes away the slow pace of animal crossing. Plus I wouldn't be able to figure it out  anyway, lol.


----------



## Sundance99 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just started hacking my town and I love it.  I have one hacked and one non-hacked town.  I loved being able to landscape as I wanted.  My hacked town is my favorite one to play.


----------



## blueninjutsu (Jan 21, 2017)

i been over someone's town that was edited, like his retail shop was on the beach?  interesting indeed, but wouldn't actually do it myself. i like some things the way they are meant to be made.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 21, 2017)

I have five towns, and I have two that I'm actively hacking right now. I'm not going to do anything super crazy (just put trees and bushes and stuff where they can't usually go and move people around until I'm happy with placements), but my main town that I've had since launch will probably never be hacked cause I'm happy with it the way it is. My town Olympus, I unlocked PWPs and moved a couple rocks, but I didn't edit the map really at all cause I like it too much lol. Mostly I just give myself items that I don't want to wait to collect in that one, but my newer two towns are gonna be foresty so I wanted to bend some of the game's abilities a bit for those. 
I don't like overly hacked towns as much, but so long as the person playing it likes it and doesn't mind navigating it everyday then I don't care what they do. I have seen beautiful hacked towns, and I've seen some mediocre hacked towns. If hacking helps some people be more creative then, hey, go for it. At this point since I've been playing the game normally since launch, when I get a new town I mostly just want to decorate it because I've already caught bugs and fish and all that in my first town, and being in college, I don't always have time to play for long periods of time to collect items or unlock PWPs or make money to pay off my house, so those are things that I hack so that I can do what I want to do quicker. If I had the luxury of being able to do nothing but play without having to worry about studying, homework, and other adult responsibilities, then sure, I'd probably never hack.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2017)

I have never hacked my ACNL town before, nor am I planning to do so :3


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

I like all kinds of towns whether its obviously hacked or a completely 'natural' town.
So I recently learned how to hack again, with the new update. I hacked my town but everything I did can be done/seen normally in the game. I put trees and bushes where they can normally go, put villager homes in possible places, and I moved rocks around but also made sure to keep a decent amount of them in the town. One thing I really liked about hacking was adding one of the new welcome amiibo villagers because I don't have any cards or the card reader.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope, never have. I might consider it one day so I can move villager houses, rocks, and other things like that to better spots. But I wouldn't give myself anything you couldn't legitly get in the game.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 21, 2017)

I have and my N3DS is completely hacked!
However I'm not doing it atm since I'm in the one-year challenge


----------



## Goshi (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah. Mainly to keep multiple towns though using saves and such. That way I don't have to buy multiple cartridges or something.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 21, 2017)

My whole 3DS is hacked.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 21, 2017)

*



I've gotten to a point where it actively bothers me to not be able to hack my town.  There's just so much more freedom in hacking for things that there's no reason why it isn't already a game function. Don't get me wrong, I have a few non-hacked towns, but I don't love them anywhere NEAR as much as my hacked towns.  The amiibo functionality has helped me in some ways, but there's something wonderful in being able to get exactly the town you want.  There's charm in working with what you have as well, of course... but for me, that charm just doesn't equal the freedom I have with hacking.  Not only that, but you can make back-ups of your game in case there's a random glitch or something else awful happens!  Someone steals your cart?  Whelp, if you import your old map and match it up, you can get almost everything back to the way you had it in just a few days-weeks rather than years!

I understand why some people are against hacking, and you should never profit from / force other players to interact with a hacked town if they don't want to, but for personal play I absolutely love it!  I've also been playing the game since it came out with an average play time of an hour per day, so when I see people argue that it takes the fun out of things... That's very, very not true for most of us ^0^;;;

Have fun with your game, no matter how you choose to play! <3  Just always respect others and remember there are risks when you hack <3




​*


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 23, 2018)

I've thought about it but, I think the satisfaction would be short lived.


----------



## momayo (Jun 23, 2018)

It happened out of accident; I bought a second-hand 3DS without knowing that it had custom firmware installed in it. I decided to try hacking my town, just to recreate the old village that I'd lost. The dreamies that had gone, the PWPs that I couldn't replicate on another save...I ended up loving it.

I try to keep changes very minimal and very discreet, but I really like the end results. The freedom to make your own choices is very refreshing.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 23, 2018)

nope I've never owned those custom 3DS and I don't plan to.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Jun 23, 2018)

I use to and absolutely loved it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 23, 2018)

I haven't but honestly I would if I could. Only to get flowers for landscaping though, and to move rocks & get rid of the campsite PWP (God I want it gone so bad)


----------



## TopherBirb (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a learning disorder and sensory processing issues so following and remembering instructions is really hard for me... soooo I'm not risking it, hahaha. 

I don't think I'd want to anyway. I don't even timetravel, I like to play very authentically, if that makes sense? May not be quite the word I'm looking for. 

Wouldn't mind moving some of those darn rocks though! I have one by re-tail that is driving me nuts now I'm trying to lay paths.


----------



## Ghostkid (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope i never have


----------



## Hectical (Jun 23, 2018)

I WAS thinking about doing it recently because there's this new way of hacking 3ds's with 11.6 firmware that required a physical game to buy and blah blah blah but sadly I had to update my 3ds to play online with my friends so that never happened...And the reason I wanted to is because my town Pawnd has really dumb stuff going on with it and I just wanted to make it a little bit prettier and easier to work with for in game landscaping.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

I have in the past for landscaping purposes (lying down paths was quicker, put flowers in my river, etc.)


----------



## Livvy (Jun 23, 2018)

I wish I could!


----------



## Abbyyy (Jun 23, 2018)

maybe ;


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

I've tried and failed


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope, I would want to esp to change town name and move some rocks but too lazy to learn about it


----------



## Locket (Jun 24, 2018)

i haven't done it with my own town but i've done it with my brothers


----------



## Laureline (Jun 24, 2018)

I did it once but didn't find it to be as fun as some people say it is. Haven't done it in my current town and will not ever.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2018)

No, it seems too complicated and/or risky for me.


----------



## WILDWORLD (Jun 29, 2018)

I've considered using Power Saves so I can back up my town's save, I live in fear of my card one day just not reading and losing everything (even though it never even leaves my DS)


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 29, 2018)

I want to, but I don't have any way of connecting my sd card to the computer so I'm outta luck


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

Nope. I will not hack my town. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a calming and relaxing video game. Hacking would just take away the freedom and fun out of the game. Hacking to get everything perfect would just take the fun out of the game. I like playing each day as if it were real life. The slow pace of the game is relaxing to me. I prefer to actually enjoy the game, rather than hacking everything.

I?m definitely not against hacking though. I just believe Animal Crossing is not the game to be hacked. I used to hack Mario Kart Wii online to get unlimited items. I hacked my VR to help people and I lost on purpose. I didn?t hack with malicious intent, so don?t think that.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17 (Jul 4, 2018)

No. Ive worked too hard to risk something horrible happening. Been playing for a year, consider my town to be ALMOST finished. If i hacked now, it would just be silly, and if something would go wrong, id just throw my 3ds into a pitfall. Lol


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 4, 2018)

No. I’ve never had a hacked and/or edited town before, and I don’t plan to. I care too much about my town to permanently mess it up, or even mess up my system. I wasn’t even comfortable with time traveling and i’m still not, but I’m only doing it so that I can get rid of my cruddy villagers and start getting my dreamies. I’ve gotten most of my dreamies, and once I get the rest of them, I’m going to start landscaping my town. Once I achieve all my dreamies, I’m not going to time travel anymore. Even if a dreamy were to move out, I’ll just deal with it. I just hate laying down paths/stepping stones, planting trees, planting bushes, etc only for villagers to ruin them, so I guess that’s why i decided to speed up the process of getting my dream villagers.

I feel like a bad person even just time traveling, I can’t imagine how badly I’d dislike myself if I ever hacked my town. Especially if it ruined my game and/or system. Not worth it in my books.


----------



## akuyaku (Jul 4, 2018)

I want to hack in New Leaf for the express purpose of changing my skin color. I'm dark skinned in real life, and tanning never seems to work for me. I've got no real interest in hacking for other things/changing my villagers around.

It's not quite as serious as a lot of you make it out to be.


----------



## rinabun (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm scared to hack since I heard reports of people purposefully making towns that caused peoples games to crash and then uploading them to the Dream Palace... There isn't really anything I'd want to do in a hacked town though I do admit that some of the landscaping I've seen is beautiful!


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 4, 2018)

I have considered hacking, after I have watched several Videos and spend a lot of time browing through various Blogs on tumblr.. But in the end, I wont do it.

I dont wanna harm my DS, I dont wanna spoil all the fun for me because I know it WILL spoil the fun for me. Id rather work on it in my very own pace and relax while playing. Besides my DS is already updated far too much haha.


----------



## Quill (Jul 4, 2018)

I'd consider doing it if there were an easier way to, but honestly I'd be too afraid of messing something up/ getting bricked. I don't get people who see it as morally wrong somehow, like how are you so invested in what someone else does in a video game? I'd LOVE to be able to put trees in the river, unlock all the PWPs, place villager houses precisely, etc. I just don't have the patience or tools to be able to do it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2018)

yes i have hacked all my current towns. i don't play often at all and if i were to play normally all i would do would be to make sure no one moved and fail to keep track of when i last played so i'd be stuck in like april 2017 for the rest of eternity because i wouldn't want to lose my villagers or get a thousand weeds.

i have a town that i have had since september 2015 and it was unhacked for the longest time, i was almost completely finished with landscaping when i did it and i'm really happy i did hack because it let me do things i wanted to do but couldn't. everything south of my river was really ugly and bare because it was difficult to fit everything in. it still looks a bit wonky but it's much better now than it used to be and i'm much more happy with it than i was before. i have tried to make it look not super hacked because after all most of the town was built without hacks so it'd feel weird to add a pwp in the middle of the river or something. now i don't care about it as much, i have some weeds in the river but i still don't really do more extreme things in that town.
besides it makes it much easier to get new items, i don't want to spend money on amiibos or amiibo cards and trading is hell so that's nice too.



Spoiler: examples of noticeable things ive done w hacks to make it look better









the lighthouse is closer to the edge than it would be normally and there are some trees and bushes that are on the edge too





more than 12 (or 13 or whatever) bushes and trees in a row, on the edge and all that




that bamboo




those weeds.
but that's about it for noticeable things except for the cafe and a house which are closer to the river than possible in game.





Spoiler: examples of more extreme things i do in my other towns












like thats a lot of stuff. also the rocks keep disappearing which is really annoying



then i have other towns that are built almost entirely with hacks, it's a fun way to play the game and use your creativity imo. i have a stupid town that's basically just a giant labyrinth and a town with an island which would be impossible to do without hacks. i play the game very differently compared to how i used to play it when i first got it, now i almost only care about how it looks. i don't talk to villagers, catch creatures or focus on in game goals at all.

i have a themed town where i use pictures of hated villagers, imagine how much it would suck to get those pics if hacks didn't exist... id Die.


----------



## Dracule (Jul 4, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> yes i have hacked all my current towns. i don't play often at all and if i were to play normally all i would do would be to make sure no one moved and fail to keep track of when i last played so i'd be stuck in like april 2017 for the rest of eternity because i wouldn't want to lose my villagers or get a thousand weeds.
> 
> i have a town that i have had since september 2015 and it was unhacked for the longest time, i was almost completely finished with landscaping when i did it and i'm really happy i did hack because it let me do things i wanted to do but couldn't. everything south of my river was really ugly and bare because it was difficult to fit everything in. it still looks a bit wonky but it's much better now than it used to be and i'm much more happy with it than i was before. i have tried to make it look not super hacked because after all most of the town was built without hacks so it'd feel weird to add a pwp in the middle of the river or something. now i don't care about it as much, i have some weeds in the river but i still don't really do more extreme things in that town.
> besides it makes it much easier to get new items, i don't want to spend money on amiibos or amiibo cards and trading is hell so that's nice too.
> ...



Woww, all of these are so pretty *O*. I love how you use hacking to your advantage and I agree that it?s a nice creative tool.

Personally, I don?t hack my towns. I like figuring out what works naturally and what won?t grow (although it can be annoying). Also, I?m too lazy to figure any of that stuff out, lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 4, 2018)

I've only had bad experiences with those that hack. Not interested.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 4, 2018)

I haven't and wouldn't hack my town.

Though I have thought about it.


----------



## Whisboi (Jul 5, 2018)

I personally love hacking my towns. It's definitely tedious, but I also think it's worth it to create a town exactly how I envision it. I've been playing New Leaf for almost six years now, so I learned to hack to spice things up once the old formula started getting tired out, and it brings such a new life into the game for me!


----------



## ScottyKun (Jul 6, 2018)

I love the idea of doing so however I am way to scared to even attempt it.


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 6, 2018)

I've thought about it, but in the end, my answer is no. I'm all for people hacking their games as long as it doesn't ruin it for others, but when it comes to Animal Crossing, it completely ruins the purpose of the game so I refuse to do it.


----------



## cornimer (Jul 6, 2018)

I haven't hacked and I wouldn't, I just don't like to play games that way.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 6, 2018)

I only hacked 3 things on my island and that's it. But you shouldn't hack because I hear people loses their  towns a lot because they hack and do mistakes in their town.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

i did once last year just to change my town name (it used to be a homestuck name), move some stuff around, unlock pwps, and give myself some items that aren't obtainable in NA (ogre masks, notebook items, etc)

...........and i'm ashasmed to admit to give myself some badges i didn't think i'd ever be able to get like space traveler and goodwill ambassador  i wish i hadn't done that! don't think i'll ever do it again though, it was a one time thing just for animal crossing and while i don't think it's bad to do if it isn't ruining the game for others i don't want to slip up get myself banned, lol


----------



## Haskell (Jul 6, 2018)

No. And I wouldn't. I like working legitimately.


----------



## abby10 (Jul 6, 2018)

I think maybe once AC on Switch comes out I would want to more, because my NL game wouldn't be my primary focus anymore, if that makes sense. Like I would feel better about just caring about the cosmetics of a town that I was no longer really playing in


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes I would very much like to. In fact I tried once but did not know that updating the system would prevent it working, oops. I really wanted the one that you do directly in game as opposed to through the computer but I have no idea how to do it. 
 If anyone wants to pm me and tell me how to do it that would be awesome.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 7, 2018)

If I could, I'd get rid of a few PWP's like the reset centre and the campsite.


----------



## Euphy (Jul 7, 2018)

I wouldn't hack acnl again. I did continuously editing mistake in one of my earlier towns because I'm a very impatient person, didn't feel right in the end. I like earning my own bells, killing time in game, searching for good trades when I want something, knowing I did the everything in right way even if it's tedious at times and still achieved what I want. But I must admit I edited my current town twice. First was for stones when I just started my town, I just made sure they stay out of way. Later on I wanted to change the position of a rock but can't be bothered now. The second was mayor & town name and mayor face change because I had new ideas after a 1 year break and didn't want to start over. They were all worth editing for imo, I don't regret at all


----------



## mimituesday (Jul 8, 2018)

i don't know how to hack or do anything. i worked really hard to reset my town at the beginning so i don't really have any reason to hack tuesday. glory is very fickle and hard to keep going (glory has also been saturday and ruth, both of which did not turn out good) so maybe i would hack it if it would mean an easier time with it


----------



## cavityprince (Jul 29, 2018)

sorry for bumping up an old thread, i was interested in people’s opinions ^^

i tried out hacking for the first time in my new town recently- for someone who gets very obsessive about little flaws, it was a huge relief to move oddly-placed rocks, move my town hall one space to the left and change mallary out of the ugly shirt that sterling gave her. i still unlock and fund all my PWP’s in game, as well as growing all my hybrids and trees the good ol’ fashion way, filling out my encyclopedia throughout the year, etc... essentially, i just use the save file editor to fix little placement blips that drive me crazy, and everything else is done by me in game, so i don’t feel too guilty about it ^^


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

I personally never would. I feel Animal Crossing is truly a game where the experience is in the journey, and not the destination.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 29, 2018)

i've seen some hacked town and it's really beautiful, the end result that some people create. i'm all for everyone enjoying the game however they please!

that being said, i would never hack my town. one of the reasons as to why i enjoy acnl so much is how challenging it can be. perfectionism is something that i really struggle with, so being forced to deal with things that i can't control in new leaf helps me overall (as stupid as that sounds). i've said this before but i'll briefly say it again - i really appreciate the game sorta forcing me to make creative decisions like that.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2018)

i've been hacking since 2016. i don't regret it; i've played the game up to its ultimate limits thanks to hacking.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven't hacked my town in any way so far and I'm not really planning to. I've enjoyed playing without hacks so I don't have a need for such stuff.


----------



## Creamcookies (Jul 30, 2018)

Since I can't live with the thought of Time Traveling even, hacking wouldn't be anything for me. Eventhough I find some of the towns they do with hacks amazing. I'll just enjoy it without hacks.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 30, 2018)

I’ll just buy another game to hack in. Put Windmills everywhere, Have Orange Pansies, Villagers aligned in a swatstika symbol to scare dream visitors... also water everywhere so you would have to swim in an endless sea of jellyfish. All villagers are monkeys and then there is Coco who is in the middle of the swatstika.

It’s more of a “suffering” town.


----------



## catzrule1990 (Jul 30, 2018)

I've only hacked a few things, and by hacked, I mean poof in items with a powersave. I can't actually edit my map, villagers, or anything like that. I've never used it for bells, meow coupons, or anything, because I really enjoy earning my own stuff. Sometimes I'll clone items for people, like my endless fruit baskets, gold tools and ABDs, but that's pretty much the extent of my hacking. Cloning and warping items in. 
I used my powersave for some blue roses, but that was before I knew powersaved flowers could never breed hybrids. After I learned that, I got rid of all of them and bred legitimate ones. Now ALL my flowers are legit. 

I don't typically poof in items or clone for myself though. Usually just for friends. Hacking only takes away as much as you allow it to. I don't allow it to take any of the fun and challenge away from me.  

IF I could/knew how to hack and edit my map, I'd change my police station to the other type. Either that or totally get rid of it. And perhaps, move 1 pesky rock right in front of my house. But all in all, not that big of a deal to live with. xD


----------



## Wubibi (Jul 30, 2018)

the horror stories I've seen on tumblr, and yet the possibilities...


----------



## xTurnip (Jul 30, 2018)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I’ll just buy another game to hack in. Put Windmills everywhere, Have Orange Pansies, Villagers aligned in a swatstika symbol to scare dream visitors... also water everywhere so you would have to swim in an endless sea of jellyfish. All villagers are monkeys and then there is Coco who is in the middle of the swatstika.
> 
> It’s more of a “suffering” town.


Edgy.


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 24, 2019)

I would love to learn to hack if I could, some of the hacked towns look so cool! I don?t really have the time, though. If it was easy I?d try it!
I?d definitely do it on a new town, and not mess with the ones I already have, I love them too much


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 24, 2019)

Never have and never will


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 24, 2019)

I have never hacked and do not intend to as I consider it cheating. Nintendo would of added editing maps if they believed players should do so.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 24, 2019)

The only thing I would use it for would be to unlock PWPs and move villagers out. Everything else I would wanna do on my own. I don’t really like the look of overly hacked towns. They’re so cluttered. It’s like they think they have to do every hacking trick ever just because they can. I see the merits of hacking, but it kind if seems more trouble than it is worth. Plus you risk bricking your ds.


----------



## Holla (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope never have and never will. Only time I sorta considered it was when my second town only had one good spot for a third bridge but a rock was perfectly in the way. I wanted to do anything to get rid of the rock haha. Eventually I just let it go though and just use two bridges in my town. The river is rather short in that town anyways so really 2 bridges are enough.


----------



## Tessie (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope, I like my non-hacked town.

The only "hacking" I'm planning to do is that I found a mod/hack that allows me to change the hourly music from Newleaf to the Gamecube version which I've always said the only thing I miss and like more about Gamecube AC is the music....so, can't wait to do that :3


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 24, 2019)

No, but if I did I would only do it to rearrange villager houses. Plot resetting / path resetting is such a pain.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope and nope.Hacking in a game like Animal Crossing has always seemed like overkill to me.There are a lot of players out there that have put together some amazing towns without hacking so if a person has that sort of patience and ability hacking is kind of unnecessary.


----------



## buniichu (Aug 24, 2019)

I never had my town hacked before, but I did try to do that, but I never really understand how the process works, like moving files into places on my sd card, but possibly maybe in the next few years, i might try to do that sometime.

But, I always wanted to get more public work projects that I wanted in my town, and villagers, but so far I work hard on my town, and it is at a good point, but not completely finished yet. But I do have 3 red roses that are hacked in my town, by someone who as a hacked save slot that I'm friends with on ACNL, and now I'm wishing to get rid of them, because I can't pick them up. :<


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 24, 2019)

i would but i'm way too scared of it corrupting or something like that.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm on the same boat as you. I'd love to hack or edit my town, but I got a physical copy on an updated 3DS system and no clue how to hack anyway. I don't like any of the rock placements in my town, they make it impossible to add pwp in places that would better suit them. 

I also hate negative zones that don't allow you to plant any trees or bushes (or public work projects), like right next to houses. I'd love to allign the side of my home with hydrangea bushes, but nope. I'd like to add pwp without being told that everything is an obstacle and I need 100 spaces on all sides to plot the project. 

I also  love seeing the creative ways hackers decorate their town too, like adding weeds/clovers or rocks inside of ponds to make it look more realistic.

I also envy the beauty of most hacked. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> Nope, I like my non-hacked town.
> 
> The only "hacking" I'm planning to do is that I found a mod/hack that allows me to change the hourly music from Newleaf to the Gamecube version which I've always said the only thing I miss and like more about Gamecube AC is the music....so, can't wait to do that :3



This sounds great. I'm not much of a fan of ACNL's ost with few exceptions.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 24, 2019)

No, I've never hacked and don't plan to. I enjoy my non-hacked towns and feel that I can do pretty much anything I want within the confines of the game. Would I occasionally like to move a rock or place a tree or bush a little closer to the cliff? Sure, but I don't _need_ to do those things. I find ways to work around them and I still end up with a town I love.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Aug 25, 2019)

No, I would never. Part of Animal Crossing for me is just the unpredictability of it all, how things aren't going to be the way you would think, that just makes the game charming for me. I think that hacking everything kind of just takes away a lot of the adventure in the game.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes I did! I wasn't playing the game much anyway so heh.
I just wanted to see how it would go, to test a little bit you know! 
I loved it! I "created" two towns that I really like and enjoyed making them through the save editor. However I kept everything to myself. I also had fun with giving myself all the furnitures/objects I wanted just to try. I never sold or gave anything here because it's genuinely bad???
But what I liked most was the save.. saver? Like right now I have an app on my ds that let's me go back to 3 of my saved towns without having to have another cartridge. I only use it to go back to a certain save if I want to play so that, in my game, it wouldn't seem like I've been away for months. 

Overall it was fun but short. Like yeah I loved doing it but... it was boring. Quickly. Like, there was no point at the end, sure my town was good looking but my villagers seemed like they weren't...themselves, sort of. (Which was kinda true, when you replace a villager through the save editor, your relationship with them stays the same as the previous villager.)
So after that I just restarted a new non-hacked game and had a lot of fun too!


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 25, 2019)

I wouldn't hack my town completely. I'd move rocks, and annoying villager home locations but that is about it. I would also put palm trees outside my house because that would look awesome.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

I've had my friend hack my town every time I would restart, to make it look nice for me. But, although I know how to hack, I'd rather not hack, y'know? I dunno why, it seems so fun and easy, but... at the same time it just feels wrong.​


----------



## Reckoner (Nov 10, 2019)

Yep.
I regret it immensely, though. 
It made me lose interest in the game for months and the thrill of making it work wore off quick.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

I used an action replay in Wild World to put up an extra bulletin board, and I'd sometimes keep Katrina's tent in my town, though I couldn't shoot Gulliver down if the tent was there because the game would crash. 

I haven't and wouldn't use a cheat device again.

Edit. I also used the water all flowers code every morning in Wild World.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 10, 2019)

i had hacked my wildworld game on numerous occasions when i was younger, im only sort of ashamed to say that i constantly used the weeds into bells hack in my game, i became very rich very quickly and i reckon i probably spent too little time playing my game because of that. i have since restarted on that cartridge and now the only hack i use is a glitch to remove weeds, as i am lazy and just want a pretty town haha.


----------



## NutmegMegan (Nov 10, 2019)

I've never hacked an Animal Crossing town, and probably never will. When I first discovered that people were doing it, I was incredibly jealous, and desperately wanted to learn how to do it. But I never did and the excitement of it has worn off. Yes, there's annoying rocks that I would like to move to somewhere else, but if i did that I'd always feel like I'd cheated and, besides, I can work around them. And I'd never want to do anything extreme, because I'd be too afraid of messing something up. It doesn't matter anyway, because I prefer the look of natural, non-hacked towns to the grandly decorated hacked ones.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 10, 2019)

No, I made the best out of my town and it turned out amazing imo!


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 10, 2019)

I haven't but mainly because  don't know how lol. But sure I would. At the end of the day it's a game and if hacking it wold make it a more enjoyable experience for us then why not. That's how i look at it anyway.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 11, 2019)

Nope, and I do not have a reason to or want to. I was able to work with what I had.
I would even admit it made things more fun with the challenge.


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 11, 2019)

I would not touch hacking especially if it was towards my town I had since launch. I'd happily do it to another save file just to see how weird and stupid I could make it. Like making every villager the same person and have houses in the ocean


----------



## seliph (Nov 11, 2019)

nah i think hacked towns look trashy


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 11, 2019)

Nope. I don't like cheating and I like to work with what I got. I have a saying that I kinda go by a lot. Whatever you get is whatever you get. I don't even like resetting for "perfect" town shapes anymore. I much prefer to go with what is given to me and like I said, work with it.


----------



## Elveira (Nov 12, 2019)

I have not hacked, and I don't plan on hacking my towns since I personally think it's more fun that way.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 12, 2019)

I haven't at all, but if I had an extra 3DS and a third copy of the game, since I don't want to break what I currently have, then I probably would. But I don't think that's happening anytime soon.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 12, 2019)

Nope and I never would. I'm too afraid of breaking my town and having to start over.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 12, 2019)

I've never hacked/edited anything in an Animal Crossing game and most likely never will. The idea has its appeal, rocks are the bane of my existence in these games and make one of my towns in particular quite unfortunate when trying to landscape. However, not being able to have an updated game sounds kind of boring and limiting, and it's too little too late for the purposes (like the one just mentioned) I'd be most interested in pursuing it for. It could be fun for some wholly different cartridge on a different 3DS, but I'm not sufficiently enticed to actually bother going through the effort.

I don't think there's anything wrong with anybody hacking their games as much as they want if doing so brings them enjoyment, so long as they're not malicious in their interactions with other players and don't give people hacked items that can't be removed from their inventory or other such things. As long as all the risks are self-contained, it's all good with me.


----------



## hamster (Nov 13, 2019)

hamster said:


> tried it, didn't work for me. i must have done it wrong but nothing bad occurred. nothing happened
> i might try again soon when i'm bothered to. i recently got a new copy & i want to hack just for design & landscaping. it's a lot of work



ok i figured it out soon after this anyway yea i have a hacked town. playing normally gets boring after many resets and doing everything again and again. and its nice that u can do whatever you want really without some annoying rock in the way or getting an ugly villager (EG TIFFANY)


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 13, 2019)

I would like to just to get rid of annoying rocks, but also to place down certain public works projects because trying to get them can be kinda annoying. For landscaping I?d  prefer to do it on my own.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2019)

I guess if they stopped putting rocks in inconvenient places, and didn't have villagers plot their house in front of yours, or destroy part of your town that you've worked on for months, or years, then folks wouldn't feel the need to hack.

It's great that nintendo have finally decided to listen to some of the things we want in New Horizons, though they've also added a couple of huge downsides. 

Give and take. ^_^


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 13, 2019)

Never have, but I'd like to. I think my system is too far upgraded though. 

I'd have to get a second game and put some practice into hacking before I ever mess with my main town though. I'd love to get rid of the huge amount of dirt patches that my town started out with (you can't get rid of the starter one's unfortunately :c).


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

I wouldn't want to hack my town. I have nothing against hacking in games, but Animal Crossing is one of those games that I think is most rewarding played legitimately. I feel like hacking it would be fun at first, but then get boring after a while. It would also make it much less immersive. I like to feel like my town is a real place (even if I know it's not), and hacking might make that a lot more difficult.


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Nov 13, 2019)

Nope and I'm way too stupid to even try (^_^


----------



## lilbil (Nov 14, 2019)

Corndoggy said:


> i had hacked my wildworld game on numerous occasions when i was younger, im only sort of ashamed to say that i constantly used the weeds into bells hack in my game, i became very rich very quickly and i reckon i probably spent too little time playing my game because of that. i have since restarted on that cartridge and now the only hack i use is a glitch to remove weeds, as i am lazy and just want a pretty town haha.



I used the action replay and the same hack on my WW game! It took the fun out of playing for me too though so I ended up deleting the town. I don't use Action replay hacks anymore but they were a fun novelty as a kid. The game becomes way too boring if I don't have a loan to pay off or have to get money to buy things for the catalogue.


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 17, 2019)

no i haven't and i won't  i also prefer non-hacked dreamtowns but that's just my opinion


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 17, 2019)

I haven't but I'm not against it. It's more satisfying to accomplish something yourself when possible, but not every option is possible. Sometimes plot resetting takes too long. So.


----------



## DoctorPaine (Nov 18, 2019)

I would love to be able to hack, if only to clear some really bad rocks, or copy my fantastic map layouts so I could reset without getting a really junky setup xD


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 18, 2019)

No. I dislike the towns with clovers and trees in the rivers, its ugly and unrealistic.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2019)

SleepingLiving said:


> No. I dislike the towns with clovers and trees in the rivers, its ugly and unrealistic.



I agree there.

I've seen towns with bamboo in the ponds and it was hideous!


----------



## skeletontape (Nov 22, 2019)

I haven't, but I've thought about it.  Too scared to do it for my main town, but I have a lot of little concept towns that I wish I could create with, you know, sinking all my time and effort into creating a new town from scratch.  So if I did ever hack it would be just for those types of fun "side" towns, to optimize the terrain, place desired villagers in desired spots, get PWPs, easily decorate my interiors, that sort of thing.


----------



## Sig (Nov 22, 2019)

i have, and i kinda regret it because now that i can just get anything i want to the game isnt as fun for me. but also, ive been playing it for nearly 7 years now and i unlocked everything i was able to unlock already. i think that if i ever reset my town ill not hack it, but i have 5 cartridges so if i wanted one specifically for hacking i could just use one of those. in my cycling town i have hacked that but only to make the town more accessable. im not opposed to hacking, but i think its like playing minecraft with cheats on; its lazy, illegitimate, and your progress doesnt mean as much, but its fun


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2019)

Nope, never hacked. I prefer to keep all "original" such as the game is supposed to be played.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, I used the save editor to move buildings around and stuff. I put trees, flowers, and weeds in the water to make it look like an overgrown forest. Lots of bamboo in the water and I think it looks beautiful. I also moved my villagers houses in a straight line. I didn't hack myself bells or items though cos I already had everything, plus it wouldn't be fun.

here's a pic of my town : )


----------



## Leedzie (Dec 4, 2019)

I've been thinking of looking into this lately, specifically because there are a couple of small changes that would make my life soooo much easier in my town. I have a pond that I'd like removed and another I just need slightly moved, a neighbor whose house I wish was just a tad lower on the map, and I'd like to get rid of like half my rocks (I have a ton!). Those are really the only changes I want, I'm not interested in using it to get items or bells because that's kind of the point of playing the game. I just want my map to flow more easily!


----------



## Peg (Dec 4, 2019)

Nope--I have never hacked, or was interested in hacking any of my Animal Crossing: New Leaf towns.  Just not my thing.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 4, 2019)

I've once hacked my town but then returned back to the original one because making your own dream town in an instant wasn't rewarding at all


----------



## unhacking (Dec 4, 2019)

i haven't hacked my town myself but i had someone add and remove some things to my town that i couldn't naturally (e.g. removing rocks, adding clovers to my rivers, putting cedar trees on the south half of my town). that was months ago, though, and my town has changed drastically since everything i've done since then has been done without hacks. some of the hacked stuff still remains though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

Nope, I can't even without maybe breaking it. I would just...move a few obstacles (like this rock >_>) and maybe give a few items but that's it. I wouldn't do serious landscaping changing or go to the island. Just minor things.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 5, 2019)

No, I don't wanna hack my 3DS either. It sounds too risky, honestly.
The natural look looks better anyway, why would you want plants in your river?


----------

